# best bittorrent client



## pranavrahul (Oct 28, 2006)

so..which do u guyz n girls think is the best and the fastest bit torrent client out there?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 28, 2006)

I think it's utorrent. I have used bittorrent itself, azarues and utorrent and found utorrent to be the lightest on the system resources and also the hash fail ratio is much lesser. Also many private torrent trackers recommend utorrent and azarues.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 28, 2006)

*Azureus only*


----------



## mehulved (Oct 28, 2006)

And pranavrahul, what do you think when I say there are other sections besides Chit Chat, in this forum?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

Utorrent is  awesome !


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 28, 2006)

i vote for Utorrent.


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2006)

actually as far as i hav seen and read .... u shud try out the clients urself to see which suits ur machine and conx .... for me utorrent was good but azureus gav better speeds .... bit comet was pathetic howevr for different ppl the results were different .... so try a few dwnlds with utorrent, bitcomet & azureus and select which 1 suits u


----------



## Stalker (Oct 28, 2006)

azureus & utorrent r gud...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 28, 2006)

uTorrent and Azureus ae the only clients recommended by trackers.
Use uTorrent if you want something light on system resources and Azureus if you want a highly configurable client.

Selecting a BitTorrent client.


----------



## joelf15 (Oct 28, 2006)

BITCOMET gives me the best speed on my slow conn...


----------



## mikeon (Oct 28, 2006)

I would recommend Utorrent.


----------



## overclocker (Oct 28, 2006)

My vote goes for utorrent.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 28, 2006)

utorrent ROCKS


----------



## sknowonweb (Oct 28, 2006)

Me too for BitComet . u torrent failed in portforwarding my PC , while Bitcomet did it for me .


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 28, 2006)

μTorrent FTW!! (but Azureus when on Linux.. I'd Love to WINE μTorrent but its not _that_ Stable)


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Oct 29, 2006)

μTorrent Rokz..

Anywayz.. Speed Depends On Various Factors.. Not Just On the Client


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 29, 2006)

I am with utorrent....... always


----------



## crazy_sumi (Oct 29, 2006)

I am all game for Azureus.
Being based on java it might be slower on older systems but that , I think, is just the cost of using an amazingly powerful Bittorent client!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 29, 2006)

me with uTorrent from the day i started download from Torrents... and I have never ever used any other one... so i guess that makes it best for me


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 29, 2006)

uTorrent is the best


----------



## monster80inc (Oct 30, 2006)

utorrent


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 31, 2006)

uTorrent is a good client but it only supports PEX with other utorrent clients and UDP protocol support for Tracker is missing.


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 31, 2006)

BitComet. been using it for quite some time now.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Oct 31, 2006)

!!!UTorrent!!!


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 26, 2006)

utorrent is pretty good............but its the first client i have used?!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2006)

Leech - BitComet.
Great features - uTorrent.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 28, 2006)

utorrent is the best


----------



## samrulez (Dec 2, 2006)

μTorrent!


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 2, 2006)

utorrent


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 2, 2006)

All hail... µTorrent


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

I have tried bittorrent, azureus, utorrent, bitcomet and bitlord. Of these azureus and utorrent gave me excellent speeds. I still prefer utorrent to azureus because i get more consistent speeds using utorrent than azureus.


----------



## prem4u (Dec 4, 2006)

agree...



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> uTorrent and Azureus ae the only clients recommended by trackers.
> Use uTorrent if you want something light on system resources and Azureus if you want a highly configurable client.
> 
> Selecting a BitTorrent client.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 5, 2006)

Azureus


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 5, 2006)

uTorrent...mainly because it has the smallest footprint and does the job neatly....can somebody please add a poll on the thread? It is needed!


----------



## dissel (Dec 5, 2006)

One more vote for u torrent


----------



## webgenius (Dec 5, 2006)

utorrent rocks


----------



## gg_3000 (Dec 6, 2006)

utorrent is the best..
I suggest that u use port forwarding.. visit www.portforward.com to know how to forward a port for u'r modem with utorrent.. This will make sure that u utilise u'r bandwidth completely and efficiently!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 6, 2006)

uTorrent is fast n gets the job done , then y something else


----------

